

Software incompetence (and more) lurks behind a cancer treatment trial - another
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/08/health/research/08genes.html

======
another
To provide additional context (the NYT article is fine, but doesn't give a
sense of the technical issues with the study, or of how difficult/impossible
it was to bring attention to those issues; the behavior of Duke seems
particularly scandalous)...

If you have a few minutes, Baggerly's talk---on the "forensic bioinformatics"
undertaken to pinpoint the study's flaws---is fascinating:

[http://videolectures.net/cancerbioinformatics2010_baggerly_i...](http://videolectures.net/cancerbioinformatics2010_baggerly_irrh/)

The associated paper:

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1010.1092>

Recent small steps toward preventing similar problems in the future:

[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/reproducible-
research/UipZ...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/reproducible-
research/UipZDnkFBt0/discussion)

